# Deflector Reverb Build



## ThinAir (Apr 14, 2020)

This thing sounds so baller. Hats off to Pedal PCB for another solid PCB and kick-ass FV-1 programming. 

I need to spend some time figuring out what all of the knobs do, but there are piles and piles of amazing sounds in this thing.


----------



## Barry (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## cooder (Apr 14, 2020)

Super! I' so itching for it once my paypal balance is bouncing back.... sigh...


----------



## Gordo (May 21, 2020)

Just got my board finished.  It's not boxed yet but I agree, this thing is killer.


----------



## zgrav (May 21, 2020)

Lots of great sounds there for sure.  Plus some potential for other mods.


----------



## twebb6778 (May 21, 2020)

From PedalPCB on another thread:

Duration - Similar to reverb "dwell"
Disperse - Behaves like a pre-delay, but also controls the rate of regeneration from the Deflect control
Diminish - Dampens the reverberations (like a tone control)
Density - Master clock frequency
Deflect - Controls amount of regeneration (feedback)
Dilute - Wet / Dry Mix


----------

